# Blondes and lawyers



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

A lawyer boarded an airplane in Perth with a box of frozen crabs and asked a blonde stewardess to take care of them for him.

She took the box and promised to put it in the crew's refrigerator. He advised her that he was holding her personally responsible for them staying frozen, mentioning in a very obnoxious manner that he was a lawyer, and proceeded to rant at her about what would happen if she let them thaw out.

Needless to say, she was annoyed by his behavior. Shortly before landing in New York , she used the intercom to announce to the entire cabin, "Would the gentleman who gave me the crabs in Perth , please raise your hand?"

Not one hand went up .... so she took them home and ate them.
Two lessons here:

1. Lawyers aren't as smart as they think they are.
2. Blondes aren't as dumb as most folks think


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My last girlfriend was a blonde stewardess. I am an (ex) lawyer (and was a Captain).

I have to send this one to her!!

Thanks Steve :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

We aim to please - glad you liked it :!:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> My last girlfriend was a blonde stewardess. I am an (ex) lawyer (and was a Captain).
> 
> I have to send this one to her!!
> 
> Thanks Steve :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Glad you didn't fall out over giving her the crabs. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

